# Should I drive out of my way to look at this lathe?



## CARSandCustoms (Jul 26, 2018)

The only info the seller knows is that it is a 10" Delta and it runs. Asking $150.00

My turning experiences include High School shop 30 years ago…

I'm mostly interested in doing small bowls, pens, handles, etc for now.

Or am I better off spending a few hundred more for a midi lathe? I have the space for it…


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Things to look for in a vintage lathe
http://thewoodknack.blogspot.com/p/how-to-buy-vintage-lathe.html


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

If you don't mind tinkering a little bit could be the only lathe will ever need. Would be nice to know if other accessories come with it. Might want bigger tool rest, one shown good for pens and other small items. Some lathes came with both small & large tool rest.

Rick M's link pretty imformative. Especially liked article how he added a tread mill motor to his lathe. Looks like Delta made more than one 10" lathe.

http://www.vintagemachinery.org/photoindex/bytype.aspx

So yes might be worth a look if not to far from your house. Like article says want to know how well it runs and if the lathe is complete.

If not interested go buy a midi for more than few hundred. Delta's 46-460, Jet's 1221VS, and Rikon's Mod 70-220VSR 12 ½ x 20" VSR are great lathes. There are more midi lathes out there but like these the best! I would buy the Jet if were looking that's JMPO!


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

I'm not sure that is a 10" lathe… it looks like it's either a 955 (9") or an older 930 (11") due to the steel bed (instead of cast iron). If you can get a serial number, you could hopefully date it and match to a catalog entry to narrow it down.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

It looks like a cast iron bed to me. What clue tells you it's a steel bed?


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

> It looks like a cast iron bed to me. What clue tells you it s a steel bed?
> - runswithscissors


Squared bed shape with a flared out bottom 'lip' along its entire length. Here is a listing from the 1940 catalog showing the steel bed 930 and the cast iron 1460:










Cheers,
Brad


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Went to Delta machines, clicked on wood lathes and these two looked like picture OP posted to me. Could not link entire page where could scroll down to them without doing additional clicks.

http://www.vintagemachinery.org/photoindex/detail.aspx?id=27444

http://www.vintagemachinery.org/photoindex/detail.aspx?id=16152

There is a definite difference between these two, still think lathe in the OP's picture worth a look see if close to home whether worth $150 or time?

What say you?


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

IMO you are better off spending another $150 for a HF 34706 lathe - here.


----------



## CARSandCustoms (Jul 26, 2018)

Thanks for all the information!
I'm going to pass on it. The seller can't or wont give me anymore information when I ask questions. I'm not really sure where they came up with an asking price if they don't know what it is.
I'm in no hurry. I'll just keep looking around.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

I would pass on it. The cost is too high for such a sad looking machine. Not having a cover over the pulleys is a hazard. I know because I removed the cover on my lathe(Shopsmith) and got my finger caught between the pulley and belt.


----------



## Underdog (Oct 29, 2012)

Get a lathe with common spindle sizes (1" and 1-1/4") and tapers (Morse #2). You'll be a lot happier down the road when you go to buy accessories like centers and chucks.
Not to mention having a tool rest and tailstock with quick release banjo and locking handles that make it much easier to use.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

If turning bowls is something you plan to do, I'd pass too. 10" just doesn't give you much room to turn a decent size bowl. I turn lots of small bowls on my 10" swing midi lathe and it is fun but I constantly wish I had a larger swing. I would put the $150 (plus any fixup costs) towards something a little nicer.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

I'd let that one go at that price unless it comes with some really special extras. I don't think I'd even go to 3 figures on that one. Common sized spindle threads and Morse tapers are worth extra $ IMO. And variable speed isn't strictly necessary but it is for me.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Don't know how close these places & lathes are to you and of course your budget but if close might be worth a look.

The first link selling old reeves drive lathes if running great & complete better than new midi lathes. Of course they do weigh a lot. Definitely need to hear anyone you like run before buying. Also ask about care & cleaning reeves drive normally need to service at least once a year.

Variable Speed Wood Lathes 12" Rockwell Delta HDFrom $895 (Fridley

https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/tld/d/variable-speed-wood-lathes-12/6665929672.html

If this one is close runs great would haggle for better price. Jet has replaced this one for newer model. 
Jet 12×20 midi wood lathe - $425 (St cloud

https://stcloud.craigslist.org/tls/d/jet-12x20-midi-wood-lathe/6660581325.html


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

> IMO you are better off spending another $150 for a HF 34706 lathe - here.
> - OSU55


+1

$150 is way too much IMHO. I got this lathe for $25, refurbed it and put a variable speed treadmill motor on it that I got free off of Craigslist. It was a fun learning experience and works great, but if I had it to do all over again I'd buy a new or used variable speed lathe. 

















I'm not going to be turning any table legs and use it mostly for pens so a smaller, newer unit would be my choice, especially considering the prices they can be had for. The variable speed is worth the $.









Or, something like the one that Wildwood linked to above that has live centers and chucks and stuff included.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

If you are into wood turning of both big and small turnings, I would recommend a mini lathe for the small projects, like pens and a full size lathe for large turnings, like bowls, legs, etc. I have a HF 12" wood lathe and I think it is one of the best tools in the HF inventory.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Would op for new HF mini before buying that Steel City lathe. You can read the reviews at the web page. No experience with it just know of it by reading post over at IAP. Not sure when Steel City went out of business. Lot of buyers of Steel City woodworking equipment gave rave reviews of what they bought.

https://www.harborfreight.com/5-speed-bench-top-wood-lathe-65345.html

OP said wants to turn small stuff and so that mini will certainly do that. Agree HF 12×36 lathe lot of lathe for the money even with its Asian reeve drive.

https://www.harborfreight.com/12-inch-x-33-3-8-eighth-inch-wood-lathe-with-reversible-head-34706.html

Rick Mc Quay's article posted by Rick M, makes a lot of sense on buying old iron lathes. Big problem when looking at used lathes lot of junk out there and people asking lot of money for. If have skills to make repairs or minor modifications like Andy - Seattle can save a lot of money.

Those old 12" Amercian made reeves drive lathes sold by Tried & True linked earlier make a lot of sense over buying a new midi lathe for some people not all.

A new brand named midi lathe with few accessories, chuck, bed extension, and tools could run you more than some old iron lathes. If don't have the desire or skills to make minor repairs or modifications buy new.


----------

